# Help | Going to buy the Canon 550D/T2i



## julesbgoes (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, I`m a VFX student , Going to buy the Canon EOS 550D/T2i Kit (EF S18-55IS), New to the Dslr world. 

But non of the Online stores in India have it in stock for 2-3 weeks now. Is a new model coming to replace/update the Canon EOS 550D/T2i ??? dint see any rumors for now. 


Thanks


----------



## Rodknee (Nov 9, 2012)

And the T2i costs more than the T3i here in the UK. Best bet would be the T3i if only for extra zoom in video but also because Canon are doing a rebate in the UK at the moment.


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

julesbgoes said:


> But non of the Online stores in India have it in stock for 2-3 weeks now.


Jules, I want whatever you are smoking! Btw 550D is available both on flipkart and eBay.in. Where did you look?


----------



## julesbgoes (Nov 9, 2012)

Very bad replys  , I never followed the camera world


----------



## julesbgoes (Nov 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> julesbgoes said:
> 
> 
> > But non of the Online stores in India have it in stock for 2-3 weeks now.
> ...



This Kit is out of stock "Canon EOS 550D SLR ( Kit (EF S18-55 IS II) Lens)" on flipkart and indiatimeshopping


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

julesbgoes said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > julesbgoes said:
> ...


The 18-135 kit is on flipkart and the 18-55 kit is there on ebay.in...


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 12, 2012)

i agree you are better off getting the 600D


----------



## pato (Nov 12, 2012)

I own the 550D since now 2 or even 3 years. It's a lovely camera, but I would go now for the 650D which offers a much better screen (touch enabled plus can be turned around). It also allows higher iso, even though not with much better quality 
-
Patrick


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 12, 2012)

Unless you can get the 600D or 650D for a similar price as the 550D, I would not recommend spending the extra unless you have money to waste. The only significant improvements are the touchscreen, fold out screen, and a few other insignificant factors that allow canon to price it at a premium over the 550.

I was in a similar boat as you when researching gear for the first time. 99% of people on the internet will encourage you to get the best of the best because.... why not. If I was just starting over with a limited budget, Id get the cheapest crop frame body as possible... 550D (probably used), and the 50mm 1.8.

Almost EVERY benefit beyond this until you get to Full Frame falls in features you won't need for VFX most likely. Durability, weather proofing, AF speed, FPS, etc. I got my 550D about when it was first released and use it for product photos, stock photos, VFX, portraits. Recently upgraded to a 5D mkiii with a few L lenses. 

For VFX, id save the money you spend on cosmetic upgrades and features you dont need--spend that on continuous lighting and other VFX specific gear you might need.

This photo was taken with a 550D w/ 50mm 1.8 (cheapest lens you can get--also one of the best quality)


----------



## julesbgoes (Nov 16, 2012)

Jay Khaos and Patrick, Thanks for the reply 

Been to the ImageStore today in my state and they told me the Canon 550d discontinued. 

But Canon 550d is available on one online store *or should I go for Canon 600d ? *

and the 650 is out of my price range


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it possible to sway your decision for a 5Dc + 50mm 1.8/1.4 instead?


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 16, 2012)

Jay Khaos said:


> This photo was taken with a 550D w/ 50mm 1.8 (cheapest lens you can get--also one of the best quality)



Not quite. Best quality per dollar spent perhaps, but not the best quality. Optically, the 50 f/1.4 and 50L are far superior to the f/1.8. And that's just considering the 50mm's. 

The 550D would be a great camera starting out. Pair it with something above a kit lens and you're on your way to getting some great images.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2012)

julesbgoes said:


> Very bad replys  , I never followed the camera world


 
Yes, some really poor manners. 
Welcome to CR. In spite of the 9 year old kiddie comments, there are lots of helpful people here who will try to answer your question in a respectful manner.
Whenever someone insults a member, click the report button and the post will be reviewed by a moderator and appropriate action taken.


----------

